# question of turbo c++ 3.0???



## shah18 (Oct 16, 2010)

Q1) write series of fibonacci thorough recursion.
Q2) factrize the given digit 1235.
Q3) change place of a number in the following digit 12345.

i want to source code of all question????

any body help me

EDIT: 
i m trying to but i cant do that because i m new

3rd one result must be 54321 may be


----------



## abhijangda (Oct 16, 2010)

these are easy and basic questions shah18 and u should try them on your own. If u cant get the desired ans. then consult here.


----------



## shah18 (Oct 17, 2010)

please give me just code of all these i will check then i will tel u is it right ya wrong


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 17, 2010)

^ if you can't bother to write even the steps on how you think it should work, why should  others be bothered to actually sit and write code for you?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 18, 2010)

shah18 said:


> please give me just code of all these i will check then i will tel u is it right ya wrong



the questions u ask r VERY simple and basic. 

u seriously need to know that such questions will NOT be answered... so stop asking and give a try, at least give the pseudo code.

majority of TDF members r qualified engineers/professionals or [very]good programmers. we r here to help each other and not to complete some lazy home-work at school.

u need to work ur own solution if u aspire to work in IT field and if u dont,... ask other class-mates to complete ur work


----------



## shah18 (Oct 18, 2010)

itna basic to tm logo sy hota q nai hai


----------

